# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  I have no idea...

## EeeBees

when the puppies were young puppies I took a video with my FujiS5600...I simply have no idea of what to do now...I looked at Sean's post about the movie maker but I am completely lost on that too...any advice would be greatly appreciated...

----------

